# WHO is MISSING?????



## Mike1950

Almost put this in the nickname thread but did not want to steal thread. There is one VERY VERY notable person on the list there that has no nickname. I personally as a person with multiple nicknames think this is highly unjust. This is where we will decide what that nickname will be. Hell if it is good enough I Might even donate a box of wood for the right name... Now keep it clean and don't be mean---well ????? Boy oh boy this is going to be fun .:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::lolol::lolol::hookup::walnut1950::ufw::woodfix::wasntme2: Back to my cave............


----------



## DKMD

How about Flaming Kevin King of Boxelder... Or is it flaming box elder?:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> How about Flaming Kevin King of Boxelder... ...



Holy hell. :shout: 

:gaah:

:awwwman:

I was hoping this wasn't about me. David that cinches it I'm installing a plugin that allows other users to give a "dislike" for a post. No, I'm installing a plugin that allows only ME to dislike someone's post. :fit:

Mike you're fired. You'll get your last check via paypal, right after you get your first whenever that is. 


Okay okay I'll cooperate. My reasl name isn't Kevin. That *is* my nickname.
:lolol:


----------



## DKMD

You like Flaming Lonnie better? I love google...:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I love google...:rofl2:



Me too. I see your house. I know where to dump a load of manure you live. 


:ornery:


----------



## Mike1950

Wow, I like th flamin part - it is perfect- now that you got me fired David I get to participate- HOT DOG this is GONNA BE FUNNNNNNNNN. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## LoneStar

Well I vote for "King Kevin". 















(Just send the check whenever its convenient)


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mel Brooks, history of the world:
"It's good to be the king"


----------



## Kevin

Hey I gave myself one freaking star guys and the rest of you 4 or more, do you think I actually want the title of king?


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> do you think I actually want the title of king?



Ok, then I guess Flaming Boxelder Kevin it is


----------



## Mike1950

I agree with no go on the King part- most of those suckers through out history lost their head.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: If that happens who is going to fire me every other week!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## LoneStar

How about;
Killa Kev ?
:dunno:


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> How about;
> Killa Kev ?
> :dunno:



I outgrew that. Plus I'm too old for that kind of thing now. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Dont worry buddy we will find one that fits...........:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Dont worry buddy we will find one that fits...........:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:




I am not worried. 

:xyxnervous: :xyxnervous: :xyxnervous:
:xyxnervous: :xyxnervous: :xyxnervous:
:xyxnervous: :xyxnervous: :xyxnervous:


----------



## justturnin

The flame tamer.
Or maybe just The flamer...
:rofl2:


----------



## Brink

LoneStar said:


> Well I vote for "King Kevin".
> )



You don't vote for kings. Lol!


----------



## chippin-in

How bout BTK, Boxelder Trading Kevin?

Ok, prolly not the initials we should use, but it does have a ring to it...sorry, Ill keep my mouth shut now

Robert


----------



## Mike1950

Da Big Red One.


----------



## DKMD

He is cutting pasture queens of late...:gigglesign:


----------



## Dane Fuller

Sir Flaming Kevin of Shire Box Elder?


----------



## Kevin

I guess in order to give y'all half a shot at marrying me to a moniker that has some semblance of relevancy to my actual past, I should tell you a little bit about myself. A thing or two no one on this forum knows. Some of the things most wouldn't believe if they weren't verifiable by some of my family members and friends. All of which have nothing at all to do with wood or woodworking. 

Sigh, yes I suppose I should. But of course I will not. 


:lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Where I come from and the way I was raised, getting called a flamer is not a good thing!:naughty::fit::dunno:


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I guess in order to give y'all half a shot at marrying me to a moniker that has some semblance of relevancy to my actual past, I should tell you a little bit about myself. A thing or two no one on this forum knows. Some of the things most wouldn't believe if they weren't verifiable by some of my family members and friends. All of which have nothing at all to do with wood or woodworking.
> 
> Sigh, yes I suppose I should. But of course I will not.
> 
> 
> :lolol::lolol::lolol:



To hell with that, if we're gonna stray from woodworking, we want to talk to your friends and get the old high school yearbooks(maybe you had a perm in the 70's like my older brother)... That's the good stuff yeah!


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> Where I come from and the way I was raised, getting called a flamer is not a good thing!:naughty::fit::dunno:



Same here - that's why it ain't gonna happen. :nah:


:peace:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Missus Rebuild said:


> Why not keep it simple and since he's got an Irish temper and he's no spring chicken just go with Flamin' Elder?
> 
> :rofl2:


I just got a really bad visualThat's just not right.:teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950

Missus Rebuild said:


> Sorry, Kev...Mike made me do it...
> 
> How about 'Fearless Leader' instead?



You canny trust those floridians-blame the old guy- first they have stinky woods you canny spell and they will turn on ya...............:fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:

Come on now we NEED something that fits  not inflames.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I kinda like: The task master, Ya know like the guy on the viking ships that pounds out a beat for the oarsmen to row to. He keeps us in line, even though we gotta real him in once in awhile.:teethlaugh:
Kevin is one of us old school guys that just works and gets things done!


----------



## txpaulie

When asked what a good nickname is, I often reply, "Nick"...:i_dunno:

We've got the "Big Cat", how's about "The Big Dog"..?

Or "puppy", for you older guys.

p


----------



## Mike1950

txpaulie said:


> When asked what a good nickname is, I often reply, "Nick"...:i_dunno:
> 
> We've got the "Big Cat", how's about "The Big Dog"..?
> 
> Or "puppy", for you older guys.
> 
> p



I dunno-Kind a sits wrong with me- but maybe it is personal- lookin at 50 yr olds as younguns.....:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::cray::cray:


----------



## davidgiul

I used to be :wasntme: but then Kevin assigned me a new non de plume and correct me if I am wrong, but he took :wasntme: for himself.


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Come on now we NEED something that fits  not inflames.





http://i.Rule #2/AIdExl.png

http://i.Rule #2/r8Ae5l.jpg

I'm kidding....:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

I kind a like taskmaster but if we get a hollow log for him to beat on he will just saw it up and sell it!!!!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> I kind a like taskmaster but if we get a hollow log for him to beat on he will just saw it up and sell it!!!!!!:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


I kinda like bull dog to, because he's on the short muscular stocky side and stubborn as a bull dog, and then theres the mug.......wait, did I say that?.......yup!


----------



## kweinert

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I gave myself one freaking star guys and the rest of you 4 or more, do you think I actually want the title of king?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More like court jester :wacko1:
Click to expand...


Well, he does dance a mean jig.

Or is it sell? I can never keep that straight.


----------



## JMC

Thinking of some of those knarly FBE bookmatches the name "FLAMETAMER" comes to mind.


----------



## Brink

How 'bout.... Tim?

"What manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?"


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> How 'bout.... Tim?
> 
> "What manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?"



You realize many of the members here just don't get us.


----------



## shadetree_1

Kevin said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout.... Tim?
> 
> "What manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize many of the members here just don't get us.
Click to expand...


Oh but they will!!!!!!! "Sir Flametamer" Give them time!! Or a small piece of Red Flame to chew on, they'll get it !!!


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> You realize many of the members here just don't get us.



That's ok, half the time I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## BangleGuy

I'll weigh in with a simple one;

"FlameSaw" or "FlameSawyer" rhymes with chainsaw and I saw Kevin whacking away on a big honkin' stump one time. It looked like his saw was on Fire! :rotflmao3:


----------



## LoneStar

Kevin said:


> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout.... Tim?
> 
> "What manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize many of the members here just don't get us.
Click to expand...


Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptang Ziiinnggggggg Ni !


----------



## txpaulie

LoneStar said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink said:
> 
> 
> 
> How 'bout.... Tim?
> 
> "What manner of man are you that can summon up fire without flint or tinder?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize many of the members here just don't get us.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptang Ziiinnggggggg Ni !
Click to expand...


How about "Frank"...
President Nixon had a hedgehog named Frank...:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

LoneStar said:


> Ekke Ekke Ekke Ekke Ptang Ziiinnggggggg Ni !



:naughty: Just for that outburst young man, you must cut down the tallest tree in the forest with a . . . . . . . A HERRING! 

Oh, and bring me a nice little shrubbery. One with a path down the middle.


----------



## DKMD

Loving the Python stuff... Need to watch it again for a refresher. I haven't been able to look at a rabbit in a lot of years without thinking it might spring for my throat.... With its big, nasty, pointy, sharp teeth.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> Loving the Python stuff... Need to watch it again for a refresher. I haven't been able to look at a rabbit in a lot of years without thinking it might spring for my throat.... With its big, nasty, pointy, sharp teeth.



Consult the book of Armaments!


I've got to stop this. 


:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

Maybe he named himself- "The Jedi Logger"


----------



## woodtickgreg

Just an observation, 
King of thread jacking! 
No one does it better.:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> No one does it better.



Thanks alot bucko. Now I've got a Carly Simon tune stuck in my head for the rest of the day.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one does it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot bucko. Now I've got a Carly Simon tune stuck in my head for the rest of the day.
Click to expand...

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> Thanks alot bucko. Now I've got a Carly Simon tune stuck in my head for the rest of the day.



Carly Simon, didn't she date Warren Beatty? Didn't he star in "Bonnie and Clyde"? Which machine gun did they use?



...if any one needs me, I'll be in my shop, or a timeout chair.


----------



## Kevin

Missus Rebuild said:


> LMAO...I love the Jedi Logger:



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

Missus Rebuild said:


> LMAO...I love the Jedi Logger:



How do we turn that into a smiley?????


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> How do we turn that into a smiley?????



You must ask a Jedi Logger to do that. 

:jedilogger: 


:rotflmao3:

Isn't my contest but looks to me like Zoe is owed a box of wood. 

:i_dunno:

:lolol:


----------



## Mike1950

I think that looks great but Greg is right there needs to be a little verbage up in the corner- Like "Wanted for thread thievery" :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: Zoe what do you need????


----------



## woodtickgreg

search your feelings jedi sawmaster, with that 60" bar I can see that your schwartz is bigger than mine!:rofl2: May the schwartz be with you!


----------



## woodtickgreg

Missus Rebuild said:


> LMAO...I love the Jedi Logger:


And we have a winner! Finaly, something that fits. LOL


----------



## Mike1950

Zoe PM your address and I will get it out next week.


----------



## shadetree_1

woodtickgreg said:


> Missus Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...I love the Jedi Logger:
> 
> 
> 
> And we have a winner! Finaly, something that fits. LOL
Click to expand...


+ 5 on the Jedi Logger !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brink

shadetree_1 said:


> + 5 on the Jedi Logger !!!!!!!!!



That's what Kevin wanted all along....he pulled a Jedi mind trick on everyone.



Back to my timeout chair.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Please send me a young, super-strong, easily trainable assistant. Thank you.

[/quote]

:signhuh: :wtf1: :karate: :protest:
[/quote]
The poop just hit the fan! Rob's gonna come home and find some teenage adonis in his woodlot. Lucy, you got splainin to do!


----------



## Mike1950

Uh OH Joe looks like you are on the way out and you are being replaced by a newer sleeker model.............. Thats is what I tell Kathie and she just laughs says I am too spoiled -nobody would have me.:fit::fit::fit::fit::fit::fit:


----------



## DKMD

Please send me a young, super-strong, easily trainable assistant. Thank you.

[/quote]

:signhuh: :wtf1: :karate: :protest:
[/quote]

I noticed that, Rob... You leave for a couple of days, and she's looking for a pool boy when you don't even have a pool. Better head home soon, my friend.:plane:


----------



## Kevin

Missus Rebuild said:


> ...Kev thought of his name himself, didn't he?? Just want to be fair.



No actually her did not. I was replying to a question Vern asked about how I got that branch to "levitate", and the scene with Luke & Yoda where Yoda is levitating Lukes X wing fighter jumped into my head. :i_dunno: I wasn't thinking about this thread. But Mike picked up on it. So I guess really he needs to send himself a box of wood too. 

:lolol:


----------



## shadetree_1

Missus Rebuild said:


> Hey, nobody ever said my assistant had to be a BOY!!!!



I will not touch that with a 10 foot pole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::gigglesign::gigglesign::censored2:


----------



## Kevin

Now that I've been officially nicked, I'll spill the beans about the nicks I've had in the past. There's been four. My parents named me "The Judge" because from until I was old enough to crawl to past two, I would sit somewhere and watch & listen, arms folded, and I didn't say hardly a word until well after my 2nd birthday. My parents asked the doctors several times if I was "okay". As you all know I am not but the docs didn't know that. 

By three, I finally started talking and running around getting into every mischief possible. Relieved I was "normal" after all, I quickly got "The Maverick" hung on me and kept that throughout grade school until m y antics started getting more serious. I didn't have a nickname agter grade school because my shenanigans were no longer amusing. 

I didn't have another until I enlisted in the USCG and of course it was Tex. At some point around '82-'83 I sent my mom "The Hobbit" and the Trilogy. She is an avid reader like me. Heck I got it from her - much to my horror, she forced me to read Moby Dick one summer while we were in Japan, and after a few pages I couldn't stop reading, and that lit the fire. 

Once I moved back to Texas it soon became apparnet to my family I didn't like to leave Fannin County. My mom jumped all over that and would always say don't ask Kevin to come he doesn't like to leave the Shire, or even his little Hobbit hole. 

So yes, to this day my family often refers to me as The Hobbit, and my wife makes fun of my big feet (for my height). And yes my toes are hairy. 

So I guess I'm sort of a Jedi Hobbit Logger from Shire Fire. :i_dunno: One thing is sure, I like close to home where the smell of bacon and the singing teapot let's me know I am king of my own little Hobbit hole.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin, I've said it before and I'll say it again, You deffinatly have a way with words! :rotflmao3:


----------



## ripjack13

I like the Jedi Sawmaster name. I was thinking though...would it be more visually fitting if the saber was red? Yes I know that's a sith color....but the boxelder is red.....

Thoughts on that?


----------



## davduckman2010

rob you better hurry home :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950

Yes Rob you better hurry- ZOE- YOUR wood is on it's way tomorrow...........


----------



## woodtickgreg

I don't know about this moniker that we have hung on him, I've chewed on it for awhile and although Kevin's skills with a chainsaw are second to none it just seems like we kinda settled because he's so damn hard to put in a box and label, he's a man of many talents and attributes. His family has tagged him the hobbit for their own reasons and that is for them not us. Imho if we are gonna stick him with some kind of a nick name it should be something we would all be proud to call him and not something corny and meaningless. There is one thing that he does all the time and in between his bouts of humor it usually goes un noticed. This thing he does is to educate us all! Think about it? How many history lessons has he given and corrected us on or set the facts straight? How many times has he helped someone with computer issues? And thank god for Mike enforcing his own rule and not letting him go all political on us! I have seen him state the facts time and time again. He did it again today in Kenbos vacation thread about the wales and how many species there are in new foundland. And that is what got me to thinking about it. I know you have all seen his wrighting and when he really gets going and tells a story it is really something, the man can wright. He continue's to educate us all in one form or another over and over again. Now I may be way off base here and just have to much time on my hands due to my injury, and everyone may be happy with the "jedi sawmaster" but imo it's kinda corny and I think he deserves better than that. And in one of his post I thought to myself after reading it.....the professor has spoken......so the light bulb went on and I said THAT'S IT! The professor. It's a noble title and someone that people look up to. The professor, said with respect. If everyone here doesn't like it I'll just accept it as it is. Wow that was long! Back under my rock now.


----------



## Kevin

Greg,

Those are very kind words, and I thank you for them. If I had my way I'd just remain plain 'ol Kev. But since I gave so many members nicknames I figured it wouldn't be fair for me not to play along, but if I had my way it wouldn't be an issue. 

I prefer to fly under the radar and avoid fanfare. Not because I'm shy or because I don't think much of myself because neither is true, I guess I'm just the kind of guy that likes to provide the stage, the lights, the camera, and then go sit in the audience and watch the show with everyone other plain 'ol Kev out there and cheer all of y'all on. 

And jeer at you all once in a while too.

:rotflmao3:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Greg,
> 
> Those are very kind words, and I thank you for them. If I had my way I'd just remain plain 'ol Kev. But since I gave so many members nicknames I figured it wouldn't be fair for me not to play along, but if I had my way it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I prefer to fly under the radar and avoid fanfare. Not because I'm shy or because I don't think much of myself because neither is true, I guess I'm just the kind of guy that likes to provide the stage, the lights, the camera, and then go sit in the audience and watch the show with everyone other plain 'ol Kev out there and cheer all of y'all on.
> 
> And jeer at you all once in a while too.
> 
> :rotflmao3:


Me too! But your not gettin off that easy! LOL. Since you have tagged several here and they thought you needed a name too! Read back through the thread, their wish, not mine  If your gonna get tagged it should be something that fits and that you are worthy of.


----------

